# How to care for a WL gsd



## Romeliaanddixie (May 10, 2021)

Okay so I need some tips, I will be getting my full blooded Czech line gsd puppy in a couple of years and i was wondering if yall had any tips? I have a showline x working line gsd currently and she is a amazing dog plus a successful service dog in training but I was wondering if y’all had any useful tips


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a 16 week Czech/DDR female and she is my first shepherd (first dog as an independent adult as well). She was described by the breeder as having "medium" drives. Not sure if you are looking for a high/low drive dog. Anyway, our girl is simply a canine companion/future fitness partner for me, and so far she has been great. I am no expert but the most valuable thing I have done so far is bring home a flirt pole and work on basic obedience commands. It has worked wonders on "sit," "stay," "down," and "okay," and "drop it." She also has ALOT of large rope toys to chew on/play/work with; she seems to be very drawn to the rope toys and flirt pole. Just work in obedience while playing.

Annie is also extremely food driven. I am not sure if this is a Czech/WL trait overall but it has allowed me to use her kibble as high value treats during walks and training. I also hand-feed Annie and make her do basic obedience for her food. The main takeaway I have learned is to manage their time and environment and don't waste any time. It's not worth having her out of her crate if she cannot have 100% of your attention. Just keep the puppy active and productive and don't give it a chance to use those drives to cause trouble (chewing, nipping/mouthing, barking, eating the cat, etc...).


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

How old is your current dog, and is the puppy a male? 

Regardless of the answer to the first question, be sure that the older dog gets plenty of attention when the puppy arrives. 
Some mature dogs will give a puppy a "pass" for doing obnoxious puppy things like nipping at their face. Others are not so patient, so I would not leave them together unsupervised by any means until you get their relationship figured out. 

You may or may not have to crate and rotate them to play fetch, etc. My young female quickly made it known she would play not co-fetch with the younger male.


----------



## Romeliaanddixie (May 10, 2021)

Squidwardp said:


> How old is your current dog, and is the puppy a male?
> 
> Regardless of the answer to the first question, be sure that the older dog gets plenty of attention when the puppy arrives.
> Some mature dogs will give a puppy a "pass" for doing obnoxious puppy things like nipping at their face. Others are not so patient, so I would not leave them together unsupervised by any means until you get their relationship figured out.
> ...


My dog is 4 and she is a female, the gender of the puppy im wanting to get is a male. My dog is highly trained and she mothers almost everything she meets so she can be trusted but the puppy will be in a crate when left alone.


----------

